# webcam integrée Imac



## asmodaisda (7 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,
j'ai actuellement un imac avec la webcam integrée .
Je voudrai savoir comment l'afficher à l ecran sans passé par des logiciels comme skype etc.
Y a t il un logiciel integrer pour voir en temps direte ma webcam integré ?


D'avance merci


----------



## miz_ici (7 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour.

Oui, dans le dossier APPLICATIONS il y a le logiciel PHOTOBOOTH installé par defaut.


----------



## Alycastre (7 Septembre 2009)

QuickTime ... iMovie ...


----------



## JMCD43 (7 Novembre 2014)

Je ne sait pas ou je pourrais poser une question au forum. Toutefois j'ai un problème, depuis que j'ai installé Yosemite sur mon iMac quand je veux ouvrir faceTime j'ai le message suivant : aucune caméra disponible pour utiliser faceTime, connectez une camera. Comment faire pour l'activer ou la connecter?


----------



## Locke (8 Novembre 2014)

Un peu de lecture officielle... http://support.apple.com/fr-fr/TS4185


----------



## JMCD43 (9 Novembre 2014)

Merci, pour le site que vous me signaler, mais il n'y a pas la réponse à ma question


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2014)

JMCD43 a dit:


> Merci, pour le site que vous me signaler, mais il n'y a pas la réponse à ma question



Ben, il faudrait déjà mentionner ce qui a été fait ou pas dans la page officielle, a commencer par ça...



> Dépannage de FaceTime pour Mac
> 
> Vous pouvez effectuer des appels FaceTime à laide de lapplication FaceTime. Vous pouvez appeler les utilisateurs de FaceTime dont les coordonnées sont stockées dans lapplication Contacts. Vous pouvez ajouter des contacts et modifier les coordonnées des contacts dans FaceTime ou dans lapplication Contacts. Pour lancer un appel vidéo, vous pouvez utiliser un numéro de téléphone ou une adresse électronique.
> 
> ...



...sans oublier d'utiliser son identifiant Apple pour s'inscrire et utiliser FaceTime.


----------



## JMCD43 (10 Novembre 2014)

M. Locke,

Je connaissais et ai lu cet article et fait tous les contrôles qui y sont mentionné, mais il ne contient pas de solution pour moi. 
FaceTime fonctionnait parfaitement sous Maverick, mais depuis que j'ai installé Josemite j'ai le message suivant :

*Aucune Caméra disponible

Pour utiliser FaceTime, connectez une caméra.*

Et pour ça il n'y a pas de solution dans l'article que vous mentionnez!

Donc j'attends toujours une bonne réponse.


----------



## ScapO (10 Novembre 2014)

Slt,

à lire à partir de l'intervention de Carengio, des fois que :https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6605662?start=15&tstart=0


----------



## Locke (10 Novembre 2014)

Par défaut faire un SMC et PRAM, les liens sont dans ma signature et voir ce que ça donne.


----------



## Powerdom (10 Novembre 2014)

JMCD43 a dit:


> mais depuis que j'ai installé Josemite



je pense que cela vient de là. Josemite est une mauvaise copie du dernier OS d'Apple.


----------

